# How to tell difference between a tired puppy and a sick puppy?



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

Hello,

I think I am just imagining things (I hope). So, I have just started walking with Momo outdoors since he got all his shots. I have also finally put Frontline on him last week. I took a short 15 minutes walk with him this morning, no running. Regular play throughout the day. Then, my father wanted to take him walking along the lake so they went while I worked. He came back 45 mins later saying that his friends' daughters walked him instead, for about 20 minutes. All that time he didn't pee or poop and as soon as he came home, he peed on the floor. Sorry, I digressed.

So, I washed his feet, blew dry him half dry and served him his usual dinner which he finished. Then, he just flopped down and slept. So, I figured he's just tired. I got up to get some water and he usually follows me, but didn't. Maybe he's really tired? My dad thought that's not possible, so he tried to play fetch with him with his favorite toy and he fetched it. But, he was really slow. 

Now, he's sleeping and breathing more rapidly then I can remember. I just read on a site that a dog should take 15-20 breaths per minute. I just counted, he took 17 breaths in 15 secs. He also twitched while he was sleeping and yelped a few times. His breathing doesn't seem regular.

Ooo he just got up and is panting now. Then, he flopped back down to sleep. I picked him up and he felt warm? I may just be oversensitive?

Sorry for the long post, but just not sure how to tell that he's sick. I did the dehydration test with his gums and they were all nice and pink.

I am going to observe him for a few more hours before I put him in the crate for bed.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Sounds like quite a day!*

It is pretty hot in Maryland right now too? Sounds like your little guy had quite a day. He is a baby, and you are right to look out after him! My guess is he is exhausted. Remember how much human babies sleep.

Just make sure he drinks lots of water. He is absolutely adorable, and we can all tell how much you love him.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

When Riley has a busy day, he just literally falls over from exhaustion. He dreams a lot with twitches and sometimes it looks like he's moving his paws as if he's running. He also "talks" in his sleep...

I'd worry if he was this way tomorrow...but for now, I'll bet he's just "dog tired".


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Maybe he is just tired? I'm assuming he's small at this age? So all that walking could be tiring for him? i'm not sure where you read 15-20 breaths per minute? I've read when dogs are really over heated they can pant upto 400 breaths per minute! My Beamer pants alot more during the sumer than winter, thats for sure!

Ryan


----------

